# credit rating affected by judgement mortgage?



## MargeSimpson (14 Mar 2012)

My husband lost a court case years ago before we were married. As a result he owed x amount of money. To cut a long story short we were notified before Christmas of a judgement mortgage against our house (which we are joint owners).
I had nothing to do with the case but now the judgement is against something that I am joint owner! To say I am p!ssed off would be an understatement.  I have just requested my credit rating from the ICB just to see what they  say. It also turns out that it stays on your record for 7 years. (now I am livid - I  am getting angrier as I type  )

Am I personally affected by this or can I distance myself from it somehow? I'm concerned as I need to change my car and I think that getting a loan might be a problem!


----------



## 44brendan (14 Mar 2012)

Your own credit rating will not be affected by this judgement. The JM is registered against your jointly owned property. It will continue to sit on the property attracting a Court rate of interest until the property is sold or changes hands. The statute of limitation on JM's is 12 years. The JM is only effective against the ownership portion of your husband.


----------



## MargeSimpson (14 Mar 2012)

thanks 44brendan!


----------



## itsallwrong (28 Mar 2012)

how much was the judgement for marge?


----------

